# on Facebook. '96 MIM Strat, Squier amp, $200. Guelph



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I almost made a move on that last night. Not exactly a peak period for MIM quality but would make a great mod platform. Electronics and hardware in those was mostly imported Korean Squier parts but the necks and bodies are great.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> the necks and bodies are great


The rumour was that the finished body/necks came from the US while the Mexican plant was tooling up.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The rumour was that the finished body/necks came from the US while the Mexican plant was tooling up.


Ya, a rumour perpetuated by every guy trying to sell his Mexican Strat made in that era.  It's partially true, bodies and necks were rough cut in Corona but final shaping and finishing was done in Mexico.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Kind of like how the rumour was the early Squires were off the line American Fender parts. 

I can't verify that, but an old boyfriend of my sister's had an early Squire that was really nice.


----------

